# Do you <3 the RB20DET?? *(vid)



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Well if you do, then you may enjoy the sounds of one. Here is a short video of me revving mine after I installed my nismo fuel pressure regulator today. It runs like a friggin champ now!


right clicky save as

video

props go to Dekand of 240sxforums for hosting :thumbup:


----------



## calebxmartyr (Apr 9, 2004)

*drool*


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

opium u are too cool


----------



## Neji (Jun 6, 2004)

that makes me want to get an RB20 instead of an SR....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

B-E-A-Utiful...love that sound, and i like the fact that you can hear the BOV, but its not loud like some ive heard, points for that...(is it the stock one?)


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Sounds good. I'm curious what BOV you have too. I need to find one for my SR20 swap but I have no idea what any of them sound like.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I am guessing your recirculated your BOV?


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

booooooooo jk lol Dude that blow off valve is pretty loud man, that sounds really nice. what exhaust do u have???


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

HybridAndy said:


> Sounds good. I'm curious what BOV you have too. I need to find one for my SR20 swap but I have no idea what any of them sound like.


i say get a 1gen DSM bov as they are relativly cheap and very good..they hold up to 17psi stcok and if you "crush" the top they can hold more...


----------



## 240sxNLR (Sep 7, 2004)

that is sweet


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Great sound but even the sound can't outdo the beard...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

beard is kind cool in my opium I mean opinion


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

matha fuckin P-I-M-P! :idhitit: get a turkey call for your BOV!


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Very sexy.... and the cars sounds sweet too...LOL j/p... not about the car though... Did you put all the goodies in yet or are they still at the shop?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

the bov is atmospheric, and is an hks sequential bov. Not to be confused with the super sequential by HKS. It was damn cheap and my motor didn't come with a bov on it. Otherwise I would have run with the stock bov. 

and Ray, all the turbo junk is on hold again while I source some more funds  You know how it is though  The car is much faster than when you rode in it last time.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

how boutgh makin a vid of some burnouts?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

180SX-X said:


> how boutgh makin a vid of some burnouts?


 that's comin next.. I got a set of tires that is beat up from negative camber but plenty of tread still. They are yoko es100's. When the conditions are right I'm going to light 'em up till they pop. :thumbup:


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

awesome, lookin forward to that..


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> Well if you do, then you may enjoy the sounds of one. Here is a short video of me revving mine after I installed my nismo fuel pressure regulator today. It runs like a friggin champ now!
> 
> 
> right clicky save as
> ...


How does your car handle with the RB swap? Does the weight of the engine affect your handling? is the rb20det distributorless? how hard is it to swap an RB20 into a 240sx? didnt mean to kill you with questions but im kinda intrested in an rb20 swap


----------



## Nycist (Sep 16, 2004)

man i played that clip at least 12 times, kudos for that mighty Bov. i bet you can hear it 2 blocks away.


----------

